# Antenna on Bolt plus



## Charles Berry (Jan 25, 2018)

New Tivo user here.
Bought a Bolt Plus, still in box. Was told it would work on cable and antenna. Goal is to turn off DirecTV. Now I learn Bolt+ will not work on antenna. Anyway or outside device to get Bolt+ on antenna? Thanks


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

The Bolt+ is a cable only TiVo. No way to use it with OTA period.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

What @atmuscarella said.

Only the 4-tuner Roamio and BOLT models support OTA antenna tuning -- ignoring earlier models not compatible with the TiVo Mini. And be careful when shopping for a BOLT VOX, as TiVo has eliminated the "+" designation, so you need to look closer to verify the features of the model being purchased. (As of today, the 3TB BOLT VOX is the "+"-equivalent: 6 tuners and CableCARD-only.)


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

There may be a way. Get a QAM modulator, and using the HDMI output from a device with an ATSC tuner, put it on your own private CATV network. There are a few drawbacks. All the hardware will cost several thousand dollars, you won't have any guide data, you can't easily do any automatic channel changes for recordings, and you'll have to change channels on your ATSC device. The best approach would be to get a different Tivo.

Something like these perhaps:
VeCOAX PRO4 HDX - 4 Channel HDMI Component Composite Universal HD Modulator | ProVideoInstruments.com
https://www.amazon.com/ZeeVee-ZvPro810-Video-Distribution-Modulator/dp/B00IMN1VCI


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

mdavej said:


> There may be a way. Get a QAM modulator, and using the HDMI output from a device with an ATSC tuner, put it on your own private CATV network. There are a few drawbacks. All the hardware will cost several thousand dollars, you won't have any guide data, you can't easily do any automatic channel changes for recordings, and you'll have to change channels on your ATSC device. The best approach would be to get a different Tivo.
> 
> Something like these perhaps:
> VeCOAX PRO4 HDX - 4 Channel HDMI Component Composite Universal HD Modulator | ProVideoInstruments.com
> https://www.amazon.com/ZeeVee-ZvPro810-Video-Distribution-Modulator/dp/B00IMN1VCI


This sounds like a GREAT plan. I wonder if just removing the CableCard Slot would do the trick...you try it first...

-KP


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Thanks. Let me get my crowbar...

But seriously, I'm amazed that the lengths some people go to in order to shoehorn a horrible solution into the wrong hardware. There's another recent thread where a guy is buying all manner of HDMI splitters, analog converters, and RF modulators to send a crappy SD signal to other TVs when a $70 used Mini would do the job so much better.

So yes, I'm trolling a little only because someone might actually consider my utterly insane solution, and the result would be entertaining to read.


----------



## Charles Berry (Jan 25, 2018)

Thanks guys, I was taken advantage of by so called TIVO experts, I have a new in the box 4K 3GB Bolt+ I can't use nor return. Wished I had found this site first. Guess I'll try to figure out a way to sell it. Still like the TIVO product.

Charles


----------



## foghorn2 (May 4, 2004)

Come on guys, no need to be sarcastic towards a newbie here. Not everyone is a tivo expert.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Charles Berry said:


> Thanks guys, I was taken advantage of by so called TIVO experts, I have a new in the box 4K 3GB Bolt+ I can't use nor return. Wished I had found this site first. Guess I'll try to figure out a way to sell it. Still like the TIVO product.


Ugh, I'd assumed (hoped) you had just received the box from TiVo and could simply return it, and then get a usable product. What's preventing your returning the BOLT+?

Can you share who these "TiVo experts" were that lead you astray?


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Charles Berry said:


> Thanks guys, I was taken advantage of by so called TIVO experts, I have a new in the box 4K 3GB Bolt+ I can't use nor return. Wished I had found this site first. *Guess I'll try to figure out a way to sell it. * Still like the TIVO product.
> 
> Charles


NIB should be able to fetch a good price on eBay


----------

